# Point Blank



## Bertus1972 (3/10/18)

Hi. I'm looking for a clone or authentic Crescent Moon Point Blank mechanical mod. I'm willing to pay handsomely. Please leave comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bertus1972 (3/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (3/10/18)

I think VapeMob in Claremont CPT has a clone. Try calling them tomorrow to see if they still have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bertus1972 (4/10/18)

Mahir said:


> I think VapeMob in Claremont CPT has a clone. Try calling them tomorrow to see if they still have it.


Sweet. Thanks dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bertus1972 (4/10/18)

Mahir said:


> I think VapeMob in Claremont CPT has a clone. Try calling them tomorrow to see if they still have it.


No such luck. It's sold out. Maybe someone can help with a second hand device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

